# Win a weekend pass to VapeCon 2022!



## Rob Fisher

The first person to spot the advertising board each week will win a weekend pass to VapeCon 2022! Post your answers right here in this thread in ECIGSSA! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Silver

Awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr

Rob Fisher said:


> The first person to spot the advertising board each week will win a weekend pass to VapeCon 2022! Post your answers right here in this thread in ECIGSSA! Bazinga!
> View attachment 263806


It's right here in your photo uncle Rob

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## VapeCon

*HINT FOR WEEK 1*

Johannesburg area - a Main road - leads to a Makro and other value centers


----------



## adriaanh

VapeCon said:


> *HINT FOR WEEK 1*
> 
> Johannesburg area - a Main road - leads to a Makro and other value centers


Christaan de Wet Road, Roodepoort


----------



## Viper_SA

VapeCon said:


> *HINT FOR WEEK 1*
> 
> Johannesburg area - a Main road - leads to a Makro and other value centers



Sounds like Hendrik Potgjeter Road.


----------



## Viper_SA

Already have my weekend pass though. Looking forward to it, so good luck to everyone!


----------



## VapeCon

Good guesses but no
We need a photo as evidence of you spotting it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeCon

WEEK 2 Hint:

Vroom Vroom

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deemo

I know where it is, good clue but not near it damn


----------



## VapeCon

*Week 3*


----------

